# dress i made. Pink and jean.



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

*So i have been occupying myself with things to do, like making dresses and clothes and blankets. Helps me take my mind off things. lastnight i made a dress for daisy. I used.*

Old pair of jeans that are stretchy.
Olt pink stretchy tank top.
peices of left over fabric, pink that i had from other projects.
hem tape.
pins
scissors
small sized elastic
iron

*Started with the shirt part, used tje stretchy jean part i cut out on the top part, and the tank top part at the bottom. Cut them out and shaped it the way i needed it. Used hem tape, and ironed it together.

Next i did the elastic straps, for the criss cross bunched up straps, they look really cute n fit well.

Last i did the skirt part, also used elastic to create the skirt look and peaced it all together using hem tape.
*

*results:*


































Don't mind the secong pink shirt u see, thats another project im workin on , i will be adding a jean skirt with ruffles 2 it. ty for looking. feedback apreciated.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

thank you, it gives me something to do.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Love it! You're very talented.


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

Too cute! Inspires me to get to work on something for my girls!!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute. I think I know how to use the pair of jeans I was going to fix.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow, that is REALLY cute!!! 
I'm happy to hear that you are doing something productive with 
your time, I bet it helps. You have a talent, keep up the good work!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i love the colors u picked  sure went with the outfit :albino: awesome!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Really cute! Whent he weather warms up, I an going to start sewing again. My fingers don't work well in the cold.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

arthritis? i feel ur pain i have 2 take pain killers before i craft also ! so sorry 2 hear that hugs***



Angel1210 said:


> Really cute! Whent he weather warms up, I an going to start sewing again. My fingers don't work well in the cold.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Great job!! Way to recycle/reinvent!!


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

so excited 2morro i get my very own sewing machine  ill be making loads of doggie stuff!!


----------

